# Looking for an owners manual for Sword Apex 3rd plane sight



## Thornearcher (Sep 8, 2007)

Im looking for an owners manual or schematics for the Sword Apex 3rd plane sight. I have one and am not sure how to set the 3rd axis leveling on it. 

Can anybody help???:dontknow:


----------



## Ksman (Apr 8, 2010)

*3rd axes*

You set the 3 axes on the extension arm there are two hex head blots and a set screw so you can adjust head lift or right
That how you set the thread axes on all Sword sights


----------



## Thornearcher (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## Thornearcher (Sep 8, 2007)

Maxima slinger said:


> thanks.


Please close thread


----------

